# An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehmarn



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








Der folgende "Offene Brief" wurde an alle uns bekannten Mailadressen der Landes- und Spezialverbände im DAFV als Mail versendet und an den Geschäftsführer DAFV, Seggelke, sowie den neuen Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit DAFV, Lindner:


*Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehmarn​*

Video-Reportage mit Interviews zur Demo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POH-esyfMNc


Video mit kompletter Podiumsdiskussion/Originalmaterial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorsitzende des DAFV und der Landes- und Spezialverbände im DAFV,
ich weiss, dass es wieder viel Text ist und viele von Ihnen nicht im Thema Angelverbote AWZ oder Baglimit sind.

Dennoch will ich hier ein paar unserer grundsätzlichen Kritikpunkte aufzeigen – und gerne die Hand ausstrecken, sollten die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nach der Demo der Angler in Fehmarn nun eine Richtung FÜR Angler einschlagen wollen.

Nur dadurch, dass die Verbände der Landes- und Sportfischerei über Jahrzehnte so schlechte Arbeit gemacht hatten, konnte es so weit kommen, dass die Politik nun meint, mit Anglern als schwächstem Glied der Kette  leichtes Spiel zu haben.

Auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wurde ja augenscheinlich von den Damen Rodust (EU-Abgeordnete SPD), Hagedorn (MdB, SPD) und Hendricks (Ministerin BMUB, SPD) “falsch” verstanden, denn diese gingen laut Frau Hagedorn ja davon aus, dass der DAFV Angelverbote in den AWZ auf verminderter Fläche mittragen würde (keine “pauschalen” Angelverbote mehr).

Gut also, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nun auf der von Anglern, Angelkutterkapitänen/verband, Angelindustrie, Angeltourismus, Tourismus und Wirtschaft organisierten und durchgeführten Demo und Podiumsdiskussion das eindeutig klarstellen musste.

Kein Wunder, dass es Grundbedingung war, dass keine Sport- und Angelfischereiverbände bei der Organisation der Demo mitmachen durften – man hatte aus der Vergangenheit gelernt und wollte ein Scheitern oder weichspülen vermeiden.

Dennoch meinen Respekt, dass Frau Dr. das erste Mal in 4 Jahren DAFV etwas nicht versaut hat, sondern tatsächlich im Sinne der Angler gesprochen.

*Der Dorsch ist nicht im Bestand bedroht* (klare Aussage von Zimmermann Thünen, von Rodust und Dr. Lemcke - hier hat Strehlow falsch dargestellt), sondern soll einfach nur in einen für EU-Fischerei profitablen Bereich gehoben werden durch Verzicht der Angler.

Angler haben durch weniger Fang bei weniger Fisch ein *automatisches Baglimit* durch ihre ineffektiven Methoden.

Ein Schleppnetz macht einen Schwarm platt - Angler können nie einen Schwarm so dezimieren, da sie nur aktive Fische fangen können, die auch beisswillig sind. 

*DIESES Baglimit hilft nicht dem Dorsch, weil wir rechnerisch auf 900 t verzichten, damit EU-Fischerei real über 2.000 t mehr fangen kann und muss daher weg.*

Dafür müssen FREIWILLIGE Möglichkeiten wie persönliches Schonmaß erlaubt werden, die heute in z. B. Schleswig Holstein strafbar sind, weil aus Tierschutzgründen jeder 38 cm Dorsch totgeschlagen werden muss. Damit könnten auch Laichdosche im Winter zurückgesetzt werden (Küchenfenster), die jetzt geknüppelt werden müssen.

In der SHZ wurde das auch in einem Bericht thematisiert (Großer Anglerprotest auf Fehmarn), leider nur für Abonnenten sichtbar (kurz zusammen gefasst, Thomas Finkbeiner, Chefredakteur des Anglerboards, würde die Abschaffung des Verbotes, gefangene Fische zurück ins Meer zu setzen anregen. *Dr. Strehlow vom Thünen Institut stimme zu (>>GUTE IDEE!!)*. Das wäre ein erster Ansatz, die Beteiligte einander näher zu bringen):
Wenn die Verbände (ob DAFV oder LSFV-SH etc.) da NICHTS draus machen, dann zeigt das, dass sie es immer noch nicht begriffen haben.

Davon ab:
*Schonmaß und Schonzeit über EU statt Baglimit geht NICHT*, weil das EU-rechtlich nur als *ZUSATZ*maßnahme oben drauf kommen kann zum Baglimit und sonst über Jahre durchs EU-Parlament müsste, mit ungewissem Ausgang!

Es gibt nicht, wie von den immer noch nichts begreifenden Verbänden verlangt, Schonzeit/Schonmaß STATT Baglimit - RECHTLICH nicht möglich. 

Und damit wären Angler wie Angeltouristik noch mehr geschädigt werden - genau wie auch der Dorsch, wenn der daraus resultierende errechnete Minderfang dann wieder der EU-Fischerei zugeschlagen wird.

Ist ganz einfach, wenn man mal Schützerbrille ausschaltet und nur die Fakten zur Kenntnis nimmt..

Man kann auch weiter den Schwanz einziehen, brav alles für mehr Quote für EU-Fischerei aufgeben wie jetzt - und casten gehen..

*Und, was viel wichtiger ist:*
Politik muss sehen und begreifen (und es war dank Landtagswahl da viel Politik vor Ort), dass sie sich NICHT wie bisher auf abnickende Verbände der Sport- und Angelfischerei verlassen können, wenn sie Angler immer als schwächstes Glied der Kette zuerst irgendwo rausschmeissen wollen.

Weil die Verbände bisher unfähig waren, machen es nun Angler eben selber mit ihren Dienstleistern.

Nicht umsonst waren auch viele Verbandler da und haben gemerkt, dass sie hier versagt haben - vielleicht war das sogar ein Weckruf für die..

Nur das Versagen der Verbände hat dazu geführt, dass Angler und deren Verbündete so etwas organisieren mussten.

DAS WÄRE AUFGABE DER VERBÄNDE GEWESEN!

Lernen Sie daraus!

Sie haben die Reaktionen vor Ort bei den Anglern gesehen - oder können dies jetzt in den Videos nachschauen, die wir für sie verlinkt haben, wenn sie nicht dabei waren.

Man kann etwas erreichen – aber man muss dafür etwas tun und kämpfen:
*Für Angler und Angeln!*

Ich bedanke mich für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und hoffe auf Ihr schnelles Einsehen.

Reportage mit Interviews zur Demo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POH-esyfMNc


Komplette Podiumsdiskussion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Es wird weiter gehen, haben die Organisatoren ja schon angekündigt.

Wir werden sehen, ob und wie sich die Verbände positionieren.

Ob die auch mal tatkräftig zusammen  etwas machen, statt wie beim Baglimit und den AWZ-Verboten jeder trotz Bundesverband nur wieder unabgesprochen eigene Aktionen, die zudem am Ende eher schaden (MeckPomm als Beispiel mit 45/0/10, was ja nur ZUSÄTZLICH kommen kann, nicht statt Baglimit)..


----------



## wertfreund (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Prima, 

exakt so sehe ich das auch!

Umkehrfrage:

W a s  können Millionen von Radfahrern (in diesem Vergleich die Angler) 
für die massiven Gefahren durch Spurrillen auf der jeweils rechtesten Spur einer sechsspurigen Autobahn!? 

Gar nix,
denn d i e s e  werden durch den SCHWERLAST-Verkehr verursacht -> durch LKW's auf sommerweichem Asphalt -> (in diesem Vergleich Schleppnetzindustrie)

Wie -zum Henker- kommen also Frau Hendricks, Frau Rodust und die restlichen Politikgeister dazu von u n s Anglern einen "solidarischen Verzicht" für ein Problem zu fordern, dass von uns überhaupt nicht verursacht wird und wurde!!?? 
Im Gegenteil ein Problem dass n u r durch Angler OHNE Schleppnetz-Industrie in 300Jahren NICHT AUFGETRETEN wäre!

Eine absolute Unverschämtheit wenn man weiß, dass Angler nur (!)aktive Dorsche sprich (!)fressbereite Fische im bildlichen Vergleich weit ab "der Autobahn" der Netzfangindustrie überhaupt haken und fangen! 

Völlig ohne den Meeresgrund zu schädigen und bis auf Sportbootkapitäne auch  weit abseits der Laichgründe unter Tiefenline -20Meter.

Ich hoffe das jedem Angler vorallem die NICHT-Zusammenhänge jetzt bildlich bewußt sind.
DAS BAGLIMIT als auch die Abschlagpflicht für Dorsch über 38cm - gerade für großen für das Laichgeschäft wichtigen  Laichdorsch- müssen wieder ABGESCHAFFT WERDEN!

Und anbetracht des Ursache ->Wirkungs-Prinzip ist die Fischfang-Industrie als Verursacher zu unterbinden, aber SICHER NICHT die Angelei.

Angeln ist die fischbestand- , gewässerbodenschonenste, umweltfreundlichste, am meisten arbeisplatzsicherndste (in Touristik, Camping, Hotelerie, Kfz-Handwerk, Tank&Rast, Angelgeräteherstellung, und Einzelhandel) wie auch natürlichste Fischfangart überhaupt; 

weil ein nicht der Kostendeckung unterworfenes Hobby!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Du hast das sehr gut verstanden und zusammen gefasst. 

*Danke Dir dafür!*

Vielleicht begreifts der eine oder andere Verbandler auch, wen er sich Videos anschaut und mal Fakten zur Kenntnis nimmt und endlich begreift, dass es nicht Schonmaß/Schonzeit STATT Baglimit gibt, sondern nur zusätzlich...

Meine Hoffnung ist gering - aber im Gegensatz zu vor der Demo an Hand von Gesprächen und dem was ich von und über anwesende Verbanbdler mitbekommen habe, nicht mehr nicht vorhanden, sondern eben nur gering....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Wander-HH (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Ich habe mir das 1-stündige Video angeschaut und mir fehlen schlichtweg die Worte wenn ich die Argumente von Frau  Hagedorn höre. 

Dass ist m.E. reinster Lobbyarbeit für die Berufsfischer  und sich selbst, um sich für die EU zu empfehlen. 

Weder die Angler, noch  die, die von der Angeltouristik leben scheinen da, für sie, eine  wirkliche Rolle zu spielen.  
SH sollte sie, in Namen aller Angler und Angeltouristik, bei den  nächsten Wahlen dafür belohnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. Ein wirklich grosses Lob an die Organisatoren. #6


----------



## Mefoangler53 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Wenn auch vieles bereits geschrieben wurde:                                                                                              Euer Engagement für  Angler und gegen *sinnlose* Einschränkungen, findet meine volle Zustimmung.                                                                                                          Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass  das Bestreben der Solidargemeinschaft von Anglern, Kuttereignern, Händlern und Touristikbranche vorrangig auf eine Erholung der Dorschbestände abzielen sollte.                                                                                                      Ich bin gegen das Bag Limit und gegen generelle Angelverbote in den AWZ, weil ich es so für unsinnig und (beim Bag Limit) für nicht kontrollierbar  halte.                                                                                          Für mich habe ich bereits vor etwa 10 Jahren entschieden, im ersten Quartal eines Jahres, in der westlichen Ostsee, nicht auf Dorsch zu angeln und diese Einstellung auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis vertreten. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis, haben sich dann doch andere Angelfreunde dieser Idee angeschlossen.                                                                                Während der Laichperioden sollten zeitlich begrenzte, regionale Schonzeiten gelten, die am Laichverhalten der dortigen Dorschpopulation ausgerichtet, und dann für Alle verbindlich sind. Während dieser Zeiten sollte ein absolutes Fangverbot für Dorsch, in den jeweiligen Schonbezirken,  bestehen. Nicht nur für Angler, sondern auch für die Berufsfischerei. Und das bindend für* alle* EU Ostseeanrainerstaaten. Es gibt ja auch Schonzeiten für andere Fischarten, die jeder akzeptiert.                        Außerdem ist die Einhaltung dieser Einschränkung einfacher zu überprüfen, als dieses unsinnige Fanglimit für Angler.                                                                                                     Am Ende profitiert jeder von einer Stabilisierung des Dorschbestands. Die Touristikbranche und Kuttereigner, weil die Angler in der übrigen Zeit des Jahres, bei der Aussicht auf einen guten Fang, gerne kommen. Die Angler weil eben diese Aussicht besteht, und die Berufsfischer, weil auch für sie die Quoten nicht weiter gesenkt werden müssten.                                                                                                    Gerade wir Angler  sollten bei der Umsetzung sinnvoller Maßnahmen entscheidend mitbestimmen.
Ansonsten: Machen wir uns bemerkbar!!!!!! Vor allem außerhalb von Anglerforen und Anglerpresse.
Mailadressen von Verbänden,  Ministerien und Abgeordneten finden sich im Internet. Lasst sie wissen, dass wir mit ihrer Arbeit unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Machen wir uns bemerkbar!!!!!! Vor allem außerhalb von Anglerforen und Anglerpresse.
> *Mailadressen von Verbänden*,  Ministerien und Abgeordneten finden sich im Internet. Lasst sie wissen, dass wir mit ihrer Arbeit unzufrieden sind.


Deswegen mein offener Brief...

Wenn ihr auch als Angler euch bemerkbar macht - umso besser....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Dass noch keinerlei Rückmeldung kam, wundert sicher niemand groß, oder??
;-))))

Von einem Präsi (nicht mehr im DAFV) habe ich aber ne Flasche Moselriesling fürs Demovideo versprochen bekommen, sobald wir uns sehen ;-))

Danke dafür!


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Hallo,



> Dass noch keinerlei Rückmeldung kam, wundert sicher niemand groß, oder??;-))))



Ich glaube, dass die einfach zur Zeit "ihre Wunden lecken" und vielleicht überlegen, ob diese Angler noch zu einem Naturschutzverband passen ! 

Ich glaube nicht das bei ihnen die Erkenntniss kommt, dass diese Verbandspolitik die Falsche ist.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

könnte sein - aber ich weiss definitiv, dass sich im einen und anderen Verband was regt..

Zarte Pflänzchen gegen Rest-DAFV und abnickende Vasallenverbände und für Angeln und Angler...


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2017)

*AW: An DAFV-Verbände: Offener Brief/Video inkl. Originalmaterial zur Anglerdemo Fehma*

Hallo,

zarte Pflänzchen werden bei den alten, dörren Knochen drum herum verkümmern:



Politiker ohne Mandat und im Wahlkampf kannst du per se nicht glauben. Entweder sie haben nach der Wahl nicht das Mandat oder müssen politische Kompromisse eingehen, sodas ihre vollmündigen Ausagen für die Tonne sind.


Die Verbandler kommen nicht aus der Nummer raus, nach normalen Menschenverstand komplett für die Sache zurückzutreten. Da dieser (Menschenverstand) aber aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist .... wird hier eher der DAFV mit nur noch mit einen oder zwei Landesverbänden einen auf dicke Hose a`la Spitzenverband machen - als das Handtuch zu werfen.


Abgerundet wird das durch das Phänomen, dass man überkritischen Mäklern auch gerne eine Plattform einräumt um sich einfach mal auszutoben.
Daher war und ist die DEMO ein klasse Anfang gewesen - aber wirklich auch nur das kleine Pflänzchen der Gegenwehr. Der Schulterschluss mit den Binnenanglern und deren anstehenden Verbotsgebieten muss klappen. Die Aktionen müssen nachhaltiger und überregionaler werden. 



Die abtrünnigen Landesverbände sollten gemeinsam einen richtigen Bundesverband gründen ..... ggf. einen Verband, der auch in den Werten, Zielen und gegen die Torfutalibanverbänden seine eindeutige und neuzeitliche Zielsetzung hat.


Wie gesagt .... er war ein klasse Anfang .... aber der Deckel von der Büchse der Pandora ist nur kurz angelupft.


----------

